# Neue Website



## AggroBerlin (12. April 2004)

Hi Leute

Ich wusste net wo rein mit dem, weils net nur eine kleine Frage is sondern schon etwas umfangreichere Antworten verlangt.

Ich möchte gerne eine eigene Website machen, und habe mir dazu Dreamweaver 04 besorgt. Habe sogar ein Buch dazu, und das schon tlw. gelesen, da stehen zwar viele nützliche Dinge drin, aber net wirklich wie ich jetzt ne Website anfange...

Ich habe mir jetzt mal ein Bild gemacht und hätte das gerne als background, wie kann ich jetzt da drüber eine navigation links ein hauptfeld mitte und rechts maybe ne umfrage oder sowas machen?

kann mir jemand helfen?

das Problem is halt die meisten Seiten fangen gleich mit irgendwelchen code-erklärungen an.. aber net was man wirklich tun muss um mal irgend ein sichtbares Ergebnis am anfang zu bekommen...

ich habe gelesen, es gibt ja ebenen, tabellen, frames und php um das zu unterteilen .. und uebersichtlich zu gestalten? kann man mich da vielleicht auch noch weiter aufklären

toll wäre es, wenn sich jemand bereit erklären würde, manchmal im msn mir paar sachen zu erklären.. vielleicht hat ja jemand zeit/bock?


Vielen dank im voraus! bye


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. April 2004)

Ich würde folgendermassen vorgehen:

a) Dreamweaver wieder zurückbringen

b) Buch verbrennen

c) HTML Buch kaufen

d) Buch lesen

e) 
	
	
	



```
<body background="bild.jpg">
```


----------



## SilentWarrior (12. April 2004)

> ich habe gelesen, es gibt ja ebenen, tabellen, frames und php um das zu unterteilen


Stand da in deinem Dreamweaverbuch etwa wirklich etwas von PHP? Dann würde ich es in der Tat schnellstens verbrennen, denn dann ist es absolut unbrauchbar.

Ansonsten kann ich dir die gleiche Vorgehensweise wie Thomas empfehlen, lediglich bei Schritt 3 würde ich anstatt teures Geld ausgeben einfach mal SELFHTML besuchen.


----------



## AggroBerlin (12. April 2004)

Naja, ich hätte halt DW vorgezogen weil ich dort nicht den ganzen Code selbst schreiben muss... Ich möchte mich schon mit Programmierung befassen, was ich aber nicht vor hatte ist alles selbst zu coden, weil ich die Website gerne vor 2010 hätte 

also, was ihr von dw haltet, weiß ich jetzt ja,.. gibts dafür auch ein Grund? 

oder is es einfach nur "newbhaft" und darum bei euch "Codern" verrufen.. 

meine "MSN Bitte" gilt immer noch...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. April 2004)

1.)

Ganz einfach:

Du wirst mit DW kein HTML lernen, weil das Programm dir den kompletten Code erstellt.

2.)

Ich habe keinen MSN und außerdem hat fast keiner hier die Zeit Privatunterricht zu geben!

3.)

Bitte in deinen Beiträgen auf Groß-/Kleinschreibung achten - Danke!
(sprich Netiquette lesen)

Schau dir mal den Link von "Silent" an, da lernst Du alles über HTML!


----------



## AggroBerlin (12. April 2004)

Also bis auf 3 Absatzanfänge kann ich eigentlich nirgends einen Fehler in der Groß/Kleinschreibung erkennen, aber bitte....

Wie gesagt, will ich halt net 2 Jahre coden lernen sondern einfach nur eine Website... mir is scho klar, dass dw praktisch wie Word ist, aber das passt mir ja... ausserdem wollte ich eigentlich ursprünglich wissen, wie ich nun die Seite in 3 Teile: Navigation(links) ; Hauptteil(mitte) ; optinale Sachen wie Umfrage (rechter Rand) unterteilen kann.


----------



## SilentWarrior (12. April 2004)

Das machst du wohl am besten mit Frames. Naja, obwohl... so gut ist das auch wieder nicht. PHP wäre natürlich ideal, aber mit Dreamweaver geht das nicht.  Aber du kannst es mit iFrames oder Div-Layern (ich hoffe doch, die Dinger heissen so ) versuchen. Wenn du dich damit nicht auskennst, dann such einfach hier mal ein bisschen rum - du bist nicht der erste, der dieses Problem hat. 

Und übrigens: HTML lernen dauert nicht zwei Jahre. Ich hab SELFHTML ganz durchgelesen und hab dafür etwa 3 Monate gebraucht. Und ich kann nur sagen, es hat sich gelohnt. Und wenn du keinen Bock auf lesen hast: SELFHTML eignet sich auch prima als Nachschlagewerk, quasi ein Lexikon zum Homepage bauen. Dort findest du sicher auch den ein oder anderen nützlichen Tipp für Dreamweaver. Also: Reinschauen lohnt sich!  (oje... sind wir hier bei der Werbung? )


----------



## steff aka sId (12. April 2004)

Also bei Html brauchst du keine 2 Jahre bist du Ergebnisse siehst. Vieleicht sind deine Pages am Anfang nicht perfekt aber das kommt mit der Zeit und mit irgend einem Editor wird ne Page sicherlich auch nicht sehr viel besser.
Greetz Steff


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. April 2004)

Dann schau mal in Self HTML  oder hier im Forum nach:

Frame
Frameset
IFrame


----------



## AggroBerlin (12. April 2004)

eine Frage: wenn ich das jetzt nicht mit Frames mach, sind "Ebenen" besser? oder zu php: kann ich bei PHP auch so Bereiche definieren oder wie?
( die 3, welche ich oben beschrieben habe)


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. April 2004)

Bei PHP müstest Du mit 

include
include()

arbeiten. Ist nicht wirklich schwer und aucch relativ leicht erlernbar.

PHP selbst ist komplex, aber die obige Funktion ist schnell zu verstehen!


----------

